# Thanks but no thanks



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

_


tcleve4911 said:



Throw him a Time & Materials proposal if you really NEED the work.
Just a thought.............

Click to expand...

_There was a time not to long ago I would have done just that and appreciate the thought, but this year has been good to me. 

_
I'm dieing to see pictures....how bad could it be? _

I wish I could upload them or new how. They really are a couple of shot's (far away) and it looks like a typical 1st attempt. Screw holes built up way too much, seams real choppy and corners not even close to be feathered enough. 

I can't say my first attempt (in the early 80's) was much better but I'm in business to be hired for a fair sum and deliver a professional result that both myself and the client can be happy and proud of. 

With this job lead I saw no chance of either those criteria being met.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

paulie said:


> I wish I could upload them or knew how.


http://www.contractortalk.com/f45/how-post-picture-image-36658/
http://www.contractortalk.com/f45/how-attach-photo-post-6001/


----------

